# Australia vs new zealand



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone 


In 2009 we visited New Zealand and my hubby was offered a job in bay of plenty cold feet set in and we returned to uk as planned and are still here . We have 2 children one 6( may) 3(July) I'm 28 a estate agent and my hubby 27 and is a refrigeration and air conditioning engineer was works on carrier transicold units ( time served engineer ). 

Any way we are re thinking the move as regret it but my hubby wants to consider Australia ........ 

I am very interested to hear why ppl choose Australia over New Zealand and how you decided on where to settle ? 

Think for me I'm terrified il get bite by a spider or eaten by a snake and New Zealand is just a lot smaller to get my head round.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Considering how many thousands of Kiwis move to Australia for jobs every year, I think the choice is obvious.

I have yet to even see a spider or snake let alone be bitten by one.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Ozbound 12 


Where in Australia are you ? Have you Ben there long ? 

Kiwis moving to Australia is a very good point your not the first to say that ( not on here ).


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sasandougjohnston, 

when we told people that we were moving to Australia, many relatives and friends joked about the "venomous spiders/snakes/jellyfish" . We got a bit tired of it and googled a report about animal-related deaths in Australia from 2000-2010. 

To put it short: *More people are (indirectly) killed by horses, ponies, donkeys* (77) or dogs (27) than crocodiles (9), venomous snake (14) or sharks (16) put together. It's highly unlikely that anything like that will happen to you or your family. 

As to your NZ vs. AUS question: Both countries are beautiful. We went to Australia because we knew people there and were able to find jobs from abroad but it's really up to you. I would recommend to visit before you move (if possible). We went to Sydney before and I enjoyed myself immensely, so it was not a hard choice. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Sasandougjohnston,
> 
> when we told people that we were moving to Australia, many relatives and friends joked about the "venomous spiders/snakes/jellyfish" . We got a bit tired of it and googled a report about animal-related deaths in Australia from 2000-2010.
> 
> ...


Wow Monica, you already landed!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Sasandougjohnston,
> 
> when we told people that we were moving to Australia, many relatives and friends joked about the "venomous spiders/snakes/jellyfish" . We got a bit tired of it and googled a report about animal-related deaths in Australia from 2000-2010.
> 
> ...


Hey Monika,
How's it going @ Syd? Landed a job? which profile you are in?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi superm and Ali33, 

yeah, we packed everything and flew to Sydney three weeks after the visa grant . It has been an amazing experience so far. 

My partner (web developer) had a job offer before we arrived, so that made it a lot easier and less stressful. The job market is quite good from what I have seen - Ruby developers seem to be much in demand. I"m only taking on a casual part-time job (1-2days per week) because I have to finish writing up my PhD thesis. It needs to be done in the next couple of months so there is that. 

Important: While getting jobs was fairly easy we did not expect the property market to be quite as competitive here in Sydney. The agents won't even look at you without a employment contract and local(!) references, independent of how much money you have in the bank. We offered to pay 6 months of rent in advance but they still insisted on getting a character reference from me. If you have just arrived and know almost nobody that is extremely difficult. As a general rule they won't accept international references. If you have any relations or friends of friends in Australia I would recommend to call them up and ask if they would be willing to vouch for your character/cleanliness/financial status . 

But apart from that: We love it and thanks to Skype credits phoning our families back home is incredibly cheap. Not looking back (yet). 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi Ozbound 12
> 
> 
> Where in Australia are you ? Have you Ben there long ?
> ...


Right now we're in Melbourne, which probably has a climate similar to that of Auckland only drier. I haven't seen a single deadly critter and have even gone on walks in the bush. We've been here just over six months and are loving it so far.


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> In 2009 we visited New Zealand and my hubby was offered a job in bay of plenty cold feet set in and we returned to uk as planned and are still here . We have 2 children one 6( may) 3(July) I'm 28 a estate agent and my hubby 27 and is a refrigeration and air conditioning engineer was works on carrier transicold units ( time served engineer ).
> ...


Seems like you dont have enough problems in life and hence you have to fabricate them. Your concerns (spider bite.. snake lunch) sound ridiculous btw.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

vovon said:


> Seems like you dont have enough problems in life and hence you have to fabricate them. Your concerns (spider bite.. snake lunch) sound ridiculous btw.


I'm very sorry vovon have I done something to offended you. Your comments I feel are very untrue and I take offence. Your correct I have a lovely life in the uk and I am simply trying to get as much advice as I can about a move we wish to make that we didn't end up making in 2009. 
That is all


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Right now we're in Melbourne, which probably has a climate similar to that of Auckland only drier. I haven't seen a single deadly critter and have even gone on walks in the bush. We've been here just over six months and are loving it so far.


Glad to hear your enjoying it and haven't came across to many spiders I'm terrified of normal spiders in uk so I need to make sure we are making the right choice for the right reason I would hate to to New Zealand simply because of spiders that I would hardly see. Thank you for info


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> I'm very sorry vovon have I done something to offended you. Your comments I feel are very untrue and I take offence. Your correct I have a lovely life in the uk and I am simply trying to get as much advice as I can about a move we wish to make that we didn't end up making in 2009.
> That is all


Can you tell me what is so untrue about my comment that you felt offended. Any sane person around the world would know that snakes do not eat people. They survive on small animals like rats and frogs, at best other snakes. I believe there should be other things in life like jobs, culture, etc.. worth considering before moving to a different country. But your concerns make you sound like you want to have fun on the forum rather.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the OP is just soliciting advise from us forum members as obviously he has not been to Australia. We all have apprehensions, not just on work but also on living conditions of an alien country. Please be considerate in giving your comments and not judge him/her on what he/she intends to get from this query. Cheers!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

The fact Vovon is in Australia might help answer your Aus v NZ quandary.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

My offence was taken from your comment that I have nothing going on in my life and that I am here to fabricate story's that would suggest you say I am a liar ...... Sorry if you did not mean it that way as for my earlier comment about snakes and spiders it was a ( tongue in cheek remark ) to lighten the conversation. 
I am here for information about Australia and New Zealand as I actually am so worried about spiders and snake it may affect our choice which in affect could map out our lives ie the wrong choice may mean we lose money or end up retuning home. I am not here to make enemies or fall out with other users I am her for information but I am by nature a friendly person and if that comes across I only here to have fun then I am not. If I can make contacts on my way then I see that as a positive because where I live now if you know ppl in areas it certainly helps get recommendations which can lead to jobs friends and vital information.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Everyone has their own concerns. Pls consider others feelings and don't judge them based on your opinion.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Sasan, Thousands of people migrate every year and they are safe(AFAIK ). Better visit the place and spend sometime before you decide. FYI, spiders are everywhere


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> Sasan, Thousands of people migrate every year and they are safe(AFAIK ). Better visit the place and spend sometime before you decide. FYI, spiders are everywhere


We do plan to visit Australia but I am lead to believe the spider/ snake situation varies in from place to place in Australia and some ppl hype them up here if they are there and don't tend to come in the house hide in towels I think il be fine it's more that they are poisonous. Ha 
Thank you and take care


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> We do plan to visit Australia but I am lead to believe the spider/ snake situation varies in from place to place in Australia and some ppl hype them up here if they are there and don't tend to come in the house hide in towels I think il be fine it's more that they are poisonous. Ha
> Thank you and take care


Spiders are everywhere. People overseas have a tendency to overhype a lot of the dangers here. The reality is that a mere 27 people have died from spider bites in Australia in the past 100 years. This means that you're more likely to die by getting hit by a flying champagne cork than from a spider bite.

A bit of common sense can make a lot of difference. If you like gardening, wear gloves. If you leave your shoes outside, shake them out to make sure a little critter hasn't decided to make a home in there. (They like damp, dark places.) They're more scared of you than you are of them. They're not hiding in people's houses waiting to attack us!

Snake bites are even more rare. You're only likely to see venomous snakes if you're out hiking in the bush and even then it doesn't mean they're going to attack you.

If you decide to move here, you'll be fine.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Spiders are everywhere. People overseas have a tendency to overhype a lot of the dangers here. The reality is that a mere 27 people have died from spider bites in Australia in the past 100 years. This means that you're more likely to die by getting hit by a flying champagne cork than from a spider bite.
> 
> A bit of common sense can make a lot of difference. If you like gardening, wear gloves. If you leave your shoes outside, shake them out to make sure a little critter hasn't decided to make a home in there. (They like damp, dark places.) They're more scared of you than you are of them. They're not hiding in people's houses waiting to attack us!
> 
> ...


Thank you. you have settled my mind. I have been searching the forum for days now and have lots of information I didn't know. I have the iPhone app which is brill means I don't have to log on to computer I have it all there while walking to work or on my lunch it's great. Again thank you I'm sure il have other questions at a later date.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Interesting Thread*



espresso said:


> Hi Sasandougjohnston,
> 
> when we told people that we were moving to Australia, many relatives and friends joked about the "venomous spiders/snakes/jellyfish" . We got a bit tired of it and googled a report about animal-related deaths in Australia from 2000-2010.
> 
> ...



fully agree with Monika - on that spider-scare ..... 
things here in OZ land are not as bad as what has been portrayed !!!


----------

